# Skye meets baby Magpie



## jet (May 9, 2020)

...


----------



## hollydolly (May 9, 2020)

* Cute.... Is skye your dog *M* ?*


----------



## jet (May 9, 2020)

yes,shes a young cocker


----------



## danielk (May 18, 2020)

Adorable!


----------

